# Sandi's Hilton Head Photos



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will try to slowly post photos. My computer still is "un-well" so will post a few each day! Keep checking back. Mostly I will post w/out comments. These first few shots were of Cathy & Reva w/Mercedes & Cassie on Fri. night before the meet-up! Greek treats.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW - that is some topknot! The food looks scrumptious. Thanks for the photos Sandi and can't wait to see more!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

When Cathy and I arrived on Friday, Sandi invited us to her house. As you can see she put out some spread. It was all delicious as was the view and the company.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, I am lovin the pictures, :chili:I agree with Linda wow that is some topknot, I wish Matilda's would grow like that.
yummy foods:innocent:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Looks like you had a blast and I'm very jealous! If you do that meet-up again, I'm coming!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Look at that food. artytime: Looks delicious. Hmmm, I don't see the drinks? :HistericalSmiley: Maybe they were being refilled. :drinkup: Cathy looks so pretty and Mercedes looks like she's trying to get out of her arms to PAR-TAY:chili::chili:Can't wait to see more. :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MMM looks delicious... I wish I could have made it.
I hope we can do a get together. Maybe we can do one next summer since we have time to plan. I'd still love to do a midwest puppy party. I just didn't give folks enough time to commit...with only a few weeks,it;'s not long enough to give people to make plans these days..

I'm hoping we hear something good on Al's dad this week. He's supposed to discharged tomorrow afternoon if all goes well...

He's 80 and still in pretty good shape but you can't outrun cancer if it comes back...
Al's mom doesn't drive so we have to start making plans for that .

Sucks getting old. Al is counting the days until he can retire...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a yummy dinner and treats. I so wish I could have joined everyone -- maybe next time. Cathy and Mercedes look gorgeous (as always). 

And I love the "goodie bags".

What a fabulous par-tay!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Great photos. Food looks delicious and Mercedes is just gorgeous. Cant wait for more photos.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, The Greek treats look delicious! I love baklava. And, Galaktoboureko is one of my favorite Greek desserts. And, stuffed grape leaves. And, hummus. Yum! Yum! 

I don't see Reva and Cassie in the picture ... I'm guessing she is in the car. The picture of Cathy and Mercedes is lovely.

I like the goodie bags, too! Are those name tags personalized with each fluff's picture? Very nice!

Thank you for sharing the pictures, Sandi. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Look at all those goodies! I hate we missed those..Yummy!:wub: Looking forward to more pics! We had such a WONDERFUL time with everyone. Let's do it again!:chili::chili: Sandi, thanks for all you did for us!:grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Ahhhh baklava and dolmas MY FAVE!!!! Now I am gonna pester my Mom to make me some!!! YUUUUUMMM, LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics! Food and goodie bags look so yummy and fun. Cathy and Mercedes look darling as always!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos # 2:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:It was so nice to meet Sandy and Kitzel. Kitzel, Cassie and Mercedes had a blast running around and playing. I really enjoyed walking on the boardwalk, the beach is beautiful and so was the beach house. Had a great time with Sandi, Reva and Sandys husband and of course the malts. The food was a wonderful treat after being on the road all day and I really enjoyed that glass of wine. Thank you Sandi for making our visit so special. Mercedes sends Kitzel kisses:wub:

:wub:Cathy and Mercedes:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the new shots. :chili: Look at the three of them together - not the butt sniffing shot :w00t:, the other one.:tender: I could tell Kitzel was really into being the only Maltese guy there. :chili: You all look great and so nice to see Dwight in some photos. I'm super jealous. The house looks perfect too for eating and relaxing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos #3:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh those greek treats look so yummy! :Happy_Dance: The food does too. I wish I could have made it...sounds like you girls had a great time, but time does flash by quickly when you are having fun, doesn't it?

I love seeing pictures!!!:chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh y'all, we had a ball. The pic with everyone in it was me, April, Sandi, Sherry, Gypsy's Mom, Reva & Cathy. I have some pics, too, but you know how challenged I am when it comes to posting pics. I'll just send 'em to one of you, that would be easier, and certainly faster!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos #3:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos # 4:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, love all the pictures of your fun at HH. Wish I could have been there.

Look at all them wittle white dawgs!!!!! :mellow: Sooooo precious!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos #5:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!....those little outfits on Lily & Rose are gorgeous!!! I'm assuming these are the ones Marti made? They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos #6:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos # 7:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh - the photos get better every time. I can't believe how fabulous the restaurant was about it. Hope you ladies were good tippers. :thumbsup: Would love a restaurant like that here. BTW, just saw a second man in a picture. Who was that? Love seeing Marti's handiwork on Lily and Rose's dresses. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, that was Charles, April's DH. 
And YES, the waiter/manager got a hefty tip, AND he deserved it! We also gave the owner a gift bag to hopefully pave the way for anyone else who comes w/pups.
So many people engaged us in conversation---they were so curious about who we were & why so many babies! It was really a fab time.
PS: Did anyone notice that so many of us were dressed w/dark tops & lighter pants! That was NOT planned!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a couple of more photos to post but they are not yet downloaded & my daughter only has one more day here---so please be patient w/me! As Arnie says "I'll be back!"


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, that was Charles, April's DH.
> And YES, the waiter/manager got a hefty tip, AND he deserved it! We also gave the owner a gift bag to hopefully pave the way for anyone else who comes w/pups.
> So many people engaged us in conversation---they were so curious about who we were & why so many babies! It was really a fab time.
> PS: Did anyone notice that so many of us were dressed w/dark tops & lighter pants! That was NOT planned!



No one sent me the memo about the dress code.:huh:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh my gosh!!....those little outfits on Lily & Rose are gorgeous!!! I'm assuming these are the ones Marti made? They are just beautiful!!!


Thank you! She made them for all the puppies! Check out Reva's pics to see some of the other outfits. I love Mercedes in hers and little Ava, so cute!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, you and Dwight did a great job on these pics. You two really captured the moment!:aktion033::aktion033::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks April! We have a video to download at some opportune moment!
I also took close up photos of Marti's art work (Tanners' Togs---check it out on line---I will be placing an order soon!) She does the most loving work and EVERONE'S outfits fit---and they were all a surprise!
She had some little dresses that I was tempted to get for Kitzel.:wacko1::wacko1: They were honestly that cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Those vests are absolutely precious. All the pics look awesome, glad you all had such a good time. 
Is that the same Gypsy who had the eye surgery? I would love to see her, is she there in the photos ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, that is one and the same Gypsy! She did not come to the meet-up as she isn't really very social apparently, but Sherry gave us a good up-date. She still gets eye drops and loves being an "only child." It was special that Sherry came to be w/us & we all enjoyed meeting/being w/her & hearing about Gypsy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics!
Thanks for posting!
All of the fluffs and owners look great!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Awesome pictures! Looks like you had a blast and I'm very jealous! If you do that meet-up again, I'm coming!


I agree!!! Me too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That's it, I've looked at all the photos and I am definitely coming next year. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, that was Charles, April's DH.
> And YES, the waiter/manager got a hefty tip, AND he deserved it! We also gave the owner a gift bag to hopefully pave the way for anyone else who comes w/pups.
> So many people engaged us in conversation---they were so curious about who we were & why so many babies! It was really a fab time.
> *PS: Did anyone notice that so many of us were dressed w/dark tops & lighter pants! That was NOT planned!*


But that's what us Maltese moms do, Sandi. It shows off the whiteness of our pups. :chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> But that's what us Maltese moms do, Sandi. It shows off the whiteness of our pups. :chili::chili:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Amen! I noticed that, too. My DH said to me that we all must think alike!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

These are 3 photos of Marti's creations which I gladly took home!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried (obviously without success) to post one of the *18 small videos *from the Maltese meet-up here. Maybe after we get back to Athens I can make it work---I don't have the stuff I need here. I did post one small segment on FB if you want to look there---that is so much easier than here. Friend me w/PM if need be as I stay pretty private & mention SM.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::chili: Yeay!!!! I'm glad you guys got so many pictures!!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting so many pictures. It looks like everyone had so much fun. I'm envious. My goal is to make it to one of these meet-ups next year! I'm so impressed with the goodie bags with the personalized name tags with the fur baby's picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I love seeing all you ladies and fluffs together. Once again you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, they were not actual photos of the babes but I did endeavor to put a picture on the name tag that actually looked like that particular one---the problem being that I had not seen any of the dogs in person---and not all in photos either. We came pretty close though on most, if not all! 
I would encourage everyone to go to a Maltese Meet-Up or arrange one in your area!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> These are 3 photos of Marti's creations which I gladly took home!


Oh Marti :forgive me::forgive me: You are amazing. :aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marti IS amazing! She is making me two more outfits. I will post pics when I get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish I had known about this meetup!! I would have so been there. Must plan another one for next year!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, the meeting started very delicious, Lol! 

Sandi, love the goodie-bags you created for everybody, lovely idea! :thumbsup:
Wish I could have been there, too! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------

